# Neon Tetras



## Jim_D (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all. I have a 15gl tank that has been set up for about 2 1/2 months. At the moment I have 6 Lemon Tetras and 1 Honey Gourami. I would like to add some Neon Tetras - how many would I be able to have in the tank? Thanks, James


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

How big are the lemon tetras?


----------



## Jim_D (Jun 8, 2012)

The Lemon tetras are about 4cm long (which I think is about their max size)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They need to be in schools at the min of 5. 

In my ten gallon I have 3 plattys (some died used to be 5) and I got one fancy guppy and also 15 neons.

Neons are not going to make a big bio load so you can keep large groups.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would add 5 more. Make sure not to add too many at one time as the ammonia may spike.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think with neons your going to have a huge ammonia spike. They produce very little waste but you have to keep them in groups of at least 5


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 5 and I'm thinking about getting more. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Jim_D (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go for 10 neons


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck, neons in a small tank arent always a good idea, they seem to always spaz out and die if anything changes even the slightest amount... I've tried keeping schools in tanks from 20g to 75g with little success


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think a nice shoal of about 12-15 neons would be great...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

just please don't add them all at once. Even though they might not produce a lot of waste, 10 fish that poop a little all at once might cause a small spike.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

i got six more neons with now a total of 11. It's so cool to see them in a big school.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

also what food are you feeding them because I have some yellow neon tetra in a 10 gallon and they stay in the middle and I have average goldfish flakes that sit on the surface and there is a lot that just builds up in my gravel.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...joseph.....tetras are not goldfish...why would you want to feed them with goldfish food....it is much the wrong formulation to meet the nutritional requirements of tropicals such as tetras....
you should feed your fish a variety of quality foods.. a staple.....vegetable...brine shrimp , and spirulina....all available in a flake food..although they may float on the surface for a minute...they will soon start to sink and the fish will feed...


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

well I got them without thinking or doing research. Im new to fish...can you tell lol


----------



## cassiebug (Sep 6, 2012)

You should try some of lohachata's plecocaine! Your poor fish will go nuts!! Don't know what it's made of, but my fish, all of them, love it. They get into a frenzy when the pellets hit the water.

cassiebug


----------

